# "entpixeln"



## stefan.la (15. Februar 2002)

Hallo.

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe an einer Interface-Oberfläche (rund) etwas zu lange rumgezerrt (skaliert etc.) - jetzt ist der rand des kreises total verpixelt.

Es gibt doch in Photoshop eine Funktion (nicht Weichzeichnen), mit der man die Auswahl verbessern kann.


vielen dank


----------



## skav (15. Februar 2002)

hm versuchs mal mit nem filter:
"scharfzeichnen"-->unscharf maskieren 
bischen mit rumspielen oder mal einen von den anderen Filtern unter Scharfzeichnen benutzen


ansonsten neu machen


----------



## SirNeo (16. Februar 2002)

Ich kann skav nur recht geben, kannst es mal mit versuchen "scharfzeichnen"-->unscharf maskieren (vielleicht doch mit weichzeichen kombinieren), aber wenn es zu stark verpixelt ist, dürfte das auch nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Sir Dodger (16. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leuz!

ich kenne das Problem und es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit, is aber etwas umständlicher !

1. Schritt

ebene Maskieren->
Auswahl verkleinern ca. 3 Pixel ->
Auswahl umkehren->
löschen !

2. Schritt

ebene Maskieren->
ebene füllen (mit was auch immer)
WICHTIG !!!
Toleranz beim Füllen auf ca. 3 Pixel, sowie glätten und alle Ebene
aktiviert
WICHTIG !!!

Das Ergebnis sieht dann recht gut aus, jenachdem wie stark verpixel das bild den war !


MfG

Sir Dodger


----------

